# How would we go about getting proper insurance?



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Everything seems up in the air about whether or not personal insurance would cover Uber drivers. So if I wanted to get insurance that I would know would cover everything, what companies out there offer something that would be acceptable? What might it cost? What questions to ask? etc...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

There's plenty, but a rough average is around $5,000 or so, and is called commerical insurance. I wouldnt even suggest it unless you are ubering full or overtime though.
So you can pay a whole lot of money now, or wait, and pray, that the new hybrid polices available spread nationwide


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Yikes, so thats $5000 per 6 months?? I think at that price, I would only be breaking even if Im lucky. With the rise of Uber all over the place, I would think insurance companies would be looking into ways of setting up policies specifically for those people soon


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> There's plenty, but a rough average is around $5,000 or so, and is called commerical insurance. I wouldnt even suggest it unless you are ubering full or overtime though.
> So you can pay a whole lot of money now, or wait, and pray, that the new hybrid polices available spread nationwide


You should also say "Commercial Livery/Passenger insurance". Most of the time, "Business or Commercial" insurance doesn't cover additional passengers in a vehicle, it just covers the vehicle when using it for business purposes,


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DjTim said:


> You should also say "Commercial Livery/Passenger insurance". Most of the time, "Business or Commercial" insurance doesn't cover additional passengers in a vehicle, it just covers the vehicle when using it for business purposes,


i think they know that what i mean,which is non-personal insurance

but VicoDrive that's a yearly rate. Again you might get a lil less, and of course could get an even higher premium for insurance to cover livery


----------

